# Serious foot issue



## RockyRoad1199 (Oct 29, 2012)

My 6 year old red nose, Rocky, has had problems with his feet for most of his life. We have been to every vet in town and dozens of different vets have had a look at his feet. I am sick and tired of getting a temporary solution. Yes, the antibiotics (cephalexin) work and clear things up, only for the problem to return again. I have also been given a foot soak, chlorhexidine. It also seems to work pretty well. 

I have been told its allergies, and was also recently told I should "allergy test him" .. which costs about $550...?

I have also been told about his hair follicles and how because he is a white pit he has sensitive skin by nature and there isn't much of a cure.

Basically, his feet get swollen little puss spots (see picture) and tears in the very sensitive skin up in his paw. It is not the pads, its the in between his toes part. On top top (like the picture) and the bottom usually gets more torn opposed to swollen. I just went and bought some antibiotics this morning to get him a temporary fix, but I am determined to find a vet that will tell me they WILL find a better long term solution. If there isn't one, I want to know that is a fact, and find a way to keep the problem under control.

Now that you have some background, do any of you have any idea what is going on? Could it be allergies? Do I need to get him tested for $500? I am willing to do whatever it takes to fix this problem, its really cutting into our exercise time and its depressing! Not to mention the thousands of dollars I have already spent on his feet in previous years. Totally worth it though. I just want to fix my boy. I attached some pics. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.

-Brian


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Is he an inside or outside dog? How long have you had him, how far do you walk him? Does this appear after walks, or just whenever? Have you tried wiping his feet when you bring him inside? Do you treat your yard for ants?


----------



## RockyRoad1199 (Oct 29, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Is he an inside or outside dog? How long have you had him, how far do you walk him? Does this appear after walks, or just whenever? Have you tried wiping his feet when you bring him inside? Do you treat your yard for ants?


He is an inside dog. I have had him since he was 3 months old, and he will be 6 years old this December. We don't walk very far because I am always trying to take it easy on his feet when they are good, and we dont walk at all when his feet are in bad shape. This isn't from walking, though. I have never consistenly wiped his feet after he comes in, do you think he could be allergic to the grass? I have never treated the yard for ants because I have never felt I needed to. I suppose a few ants can cause a lot of trouble, though. Maybe I will look into that a little closer.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Try getting some Apple Cider Vinegar, the one with mother. Do a 50/50 with water. Use that to wipe his feet every time he comes in. See if this helps. I'm going to say it's likely either a contact allergy from whatever he walks in outside, or ants. I don't know what state you live in, but here in FL, we have ants all year round and they make MY feet look like that, so I stay on top of them because Ecko doesn't hurt enough to get away until it's too late. So, wether it's ants or contact allergies, the ACV/water mix should help. (also, if he has a yeast infection it will help too)
Is it just his feet?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Is he licking them? I wouldn't think it would be a contact allergy from walking outside, you would think if that was it you would see it on the pad of his feet not the top.

You can try and see if it's an allergy all on your own without the expensive tests but it would take more time. Here is where I would start.....

If he's licking the feet that is what's causing the problem so why is he licking? First thing I think of is allergies. 
Food allergy or seasonal?

Food
What are you feeding him, like what brand of food and what treats do you give?

Seasonal 
you can try giving benadryl to see if it helps but answer the question above first.

The reason the antibiotics work is because he is getting an infection and my guess is from licking. and yes white dogs can have skin issues.

It could also be a staff infection that needs stronger antibiotics. But lets start with the questions above first them move forward. Take one thing at a time, I have some other ideas too.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My doctor calls them fur bunkles. If its like my boy when they happen I soak his paw in a pot or warm water 10-15 minutes a few times a day and massage the area and it cleans itself out. Does he lick them also? 

I also switched to grain free non chicken based kibbles. He doesn't get them anymore, knock on wood. I hear you on the don't care how much tests costs but If they won't help why bother deal.


----------



## RockyRoad1199 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, really. 

He is not licking at them. I feel him science diet and dingo bones mostly. Some table scraps, too.

The above picture has turned into an open wound. What the heck can I do about it? Its pretty nasty. I am trying to figure out how to post the pic.


----------

